# Thanh lam nhựa trang trí giả gỗ hay gọi là lam nhựa giả gỗ ốp tường



## phaochidep (9/8/21)

Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều loại *vật liệu để ốp tường, trần* đang được sử dụng, có thể kể đến như: Gạch men, sơn, giấy dán tường cao cấp,… Tuy nhiên, với sự sáng tạo không ngừng nghỉ, *vật liệu lam gỗ nhựa ốp tường* đang dần thay thế những vật liệu trên và được nhiều gia đình, nhà thầu công trình lựa chọn nhiều hơn. Lam nhựa ốp tường là một trong những loại nhựa giả gỗ composite, được làm từ chất liệu nhựa cao cấp và bột gỗ hay còn được gọi là vật liệu WPC.  Đặc biệt lam gỗ nhựa được thiết kế tinh tế, với nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng rất giống với gỗ tự nhiên. Nếu nhìn thoáng qua, cũng như không có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong nghề rất khó để nhận biết đây là nhựa giả gỗ.



Hiện nay, lam gỗ nhựa composite đã không quá xa lạ khi dùng trong xây dựng cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Sử dụng hệ lam chắn nắng đã không còn mới mẻ với nhiều người dùng. *Ngân Hoa* là nhà máy sản xuất và phân phối lam gỗ nhựa giả gỗ uy tín, an toàn, giá cả cạnh tranh nhất trên thị trường hiện nay. Tính năng của *lam nhựa giả gỗ ốp tường*, che nắng. Ngoài chức năng chính là điều hòa nhiệt độ cho công trình của bạn, thanh lam gỗ nhựa composite còn là sản phẩm thường sử dụng làm giàn hoa leo (giàn pergola), mái hiên… Được tổng hợp tinh tế từ bột gỗ và nhựa tổng hợp cùng một số chất phụ gia, tạo nên một loại gỗ công nghiệp có hình dạng giống gỗ tự nhiên và độ bền cao. Vậy nên, thanh lam gỗ nhựa composite được nhiều khách hàng, chủ đầu tư, gia chủ ưa chuộng, tin dùng



- Lam gỗ nhựa composite tránh bị mất màu mối mọt sẽ giữ được tính thẩm mĩ của công trình. Bởi loại vật liệu được tạo màu ngay từ khâu sản xuất nên loại vật liệu này mang đến sự hài hòa trong xây dựng và trang trí ngoại thất, giúp công trình có sự chỉnh chu, hiện đại, cân đối về bố cục, màu sắc, không còn tẻ nhạt, buồn chán mà trở nên bắt mắt và có điểm nhấn hơn.
- Nhờ làm từ chất liệu nhựa cao cấp, nên gỗ ốp tường Lam gỗ nhựa sở hữu độ bền cao vượt trội. Đồng hành với đó là khả năng chống nước, chống ẩm mốc và khả năng chịu nhiệt, chịu lực tối đa. Vậy nên, khi trang trí không gian sống bằng chất liệu ốp tường này, sản phẩm phải có độ bền tới vài chục năm từ đó giúp bạn tiết kiệm được rất nhiều chi phí cho việc sử dụng vật liệu ốp tường khác.
- Công nghệ hiện đại không chỉ mang lại độ bền đáng nể của lam gỗ nhựa ốp tường mà còn đem lại vẻ đẹp đa dạng cho thanh lam gỗ nhựa. Có thể kể đến vô số màu sắc của vật liệu này như: màu coffee, màu gray, màu wood…
- Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn được thiết kế tinh tế với những đường vân giả gỗ tự nhiên, với đa dạng màu sắc giống gỗ tự nhiên thật tới 100%. Đảm bảo mọi người sẽ dễ dàng lựa chọn được kiểu dáng phù hợp với không gian sống của mình, cũng như giúp ngôi nhà của bạn trở nên đẳng cấp và sang trọng hơn rất nhiều.
- *Thanh l**am gỗ nhựa trang trí *ngày càng được ưa chuộng hơn trên thị trường vật liệu xây dựng. Để làm đẹp cho gia đình, công trình bằng lam gỗ ốp tường với mức giá ưu đãi, cùng nhiều chính sách khuyến mãi hấp dẫn, quý khách liên hệ trực tiếp với Ngân Hoa để nhận được tư vấn và báo giá
_*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI NGÂN HOA
Địa chỉ: Cụm CN-Biên Hoà, Ngọc Sơn, Kim Bảng, Hà Nam
Điện thoại: 0226.3513.223 
Hotline: 0918841559
Email:phaochitrannha@gmail.com
Website.Phào chỉ trần nhà, phào chỉ nhựa, phào khung tranh, vật liệu ốp tường*_


----------

